

IPad Success not the Fruit of Apple's Labor - sushi
http://pcper.com/article.php?aid=917

======
grandalf
He's sort of right but also sort of wrong. For an example of why he's wrong,
try using a Moto Droid and notice how mediocre the experience is. This is not
just because of the hardware.

Creating a high quality "computer appliance" experience is non-trivial, and
Apple has done a very good job of it.

Even watching the android on iPhone 3G demo video in another thread, one
realizes that extremely few people would ever prefer Android to iPhone OS, at
least in the currently available versions.

Sure the differences are subtle and small, and maybe the overall edge Apple
has is small... But the question is, as consumers get more demanding, what is
Apple's slight edge worth?

~~~
sushi
One of my friend just put his week old Google Nexus on ebay because he found
Nexus's UI vastly inferior to that of iPhone. He already owns iPhone btw.

The author in article raises some valid points and I do think that Apple's
applications on iPad or iPhone are nowhere near that of apps made by
independent developers. But initially it was Apple that laid down the
groundwork and developers are just picking up from that.

------
cpr
Sorry, but this is all wet.

"Any of these applications could have been written for other tablets."

Sigh.

